# Atheros AR2427



## VampireNF (Aug 5, 2010)

Hello! I have Asus Eee PC 1001PX wich Atheros AR2427. This Wi-Fi officially not supported by driver ath. But in OpenBSD and Linux this card supported.

    I added to ath/ath_hal/ar9285_attath.c:


```
ar9285Probe(uint16_t vendorid, uint16_t devid)
 tatic const char* ar9285Probe(uint16_t vendorid, uint16_t devid)
 {
        if (vendorid == ATHEROS_VENDOR_ID && devid ==
 AR9285_DEVID_PCIE)
                return "Atheros 9285";
        if (vendorid == ATHEROS_VENDOR_ID && devid ==
 AR2427_DEVID_PCIE)
                return "Atheros 2427";
        return AH_NULL;
 }
```

   And to ath/ath_hal/ah_dev_id.h:


```
#define AR2427_DEVID_PCIE    0x002c
```

   I compile ath module witch debug. And the WiFi has to work. But then i try to connect tp AP witch WEP crypt i see next: 
	
	



```
ath0: bb hang detected (0x80), reseting
```

   And my home AP DI-524 (WPA-PSK crypt) can not be found.

   By this, I have a few questions. Can anyone help solve this problem and finish the driver. And will the official support for this card in the FreeBSD?
   Just a long study of drivers OpenBSD, Linux and FreeBSD, has led me to believe that the division of drivers on the ath and athn for OpenBSD, and the ath5k and ath9k for Linux is very logical. It is easier to track changes, correct and add the necessary corrections.


----------

